
Signal intelligence 101: SIGINT targets - vinnyglennon
https://satelliteobservation.wordpress.com/2017/06/04/signal-intelligence-101-sigint-targets/
======
dforrestwilson1
A good primer, but more like SIGINT 101 CIRCA 1970. No mention of China, Iran,
North Korea, or the use of SIGINT against terrorist or insurgent networks.

~~~
verandaguys_alt
As interesting as SIGINT against terrorist networks sounds, I assume most of
this is classified -- since the cells are already known to operate smaller,
and likely more difficult-to-intercept networks than nations, they'd probably
adapt fairly quickly if it were revealed how they're being eavesdropped on.

~~~
moftz
I would imagine that since groups like ISIS aren't running their own cell
networks, it would be very easy for government groups to locate anyone using
those networks. Satellite phones can be just as easy to find too. The only way
to really hide is just blend in with the normal cell noise of a city, use
encrypted messaging, and hope no one is connecting the metadata dots to find
you.

~~~
kjs3
Mexican drug cartels have been found to be running their own cell networks, so
the idea that ISIS or any other well-funded group could do the same is not
outside the realm of possibility. Of course, from a SIGINT perspective, cell
towers are pretty hard to hide.

------
sr2
"Your emails may not be as private as you think". When has email ever been
private? Even if you're using PGP there is still the issue of metadata leaks
and people who don't understand PGP and reply with the unencrypted text in the
reply (botching your attempts at secure comms). Not to mention people storing
their whole life in a single email account and making it easier to build up a
dossier of the person over time.

[https://satelliteobservation.files.wordpress.com/2017/05/ech...](https://satelliteobservation.files.wordpress.com/2017/05/echelon07_15.jpg)

------
russtrotter
Fascinating read, but i'd be lying if the old Unix nerd in me initially
thought this was about signal(3)

------
pavement
Related: [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/12/world/middleeast/isis-
cyb...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/12/world/middleeast/isis-cyber.html)

------
tapatio
Cool historical read. Thanks.

